# مساعدتكم : برنامج يكشف نسبة نقل الباحث من الأنترنت في بحثه



## al3thman77 (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم .. 

بالحقيقة أنا مسجل بأحد الجامعات وعندي بحث وقال لي الدكتور سوف اضع البحث في برنامج الجامعة وأكتشف نسبة نقلك من الأنترنت ولك 40% نقل من الانترنت و60% من مصادر أخرى . 

فأنا أنتهيت من البحث وأريد معرفه هذا البرنامج لكي لا يسئ الدكتور بي الظن . 

فأتمنى مساعدتكم .. 

وقال لي صديق موقع اسمه فيبرا ( يتيح لك العمل مثل البرنامج ) .. 

ولكن لم أجد موقع بهذا الاسم فيه هذه الخدمة .. 

وهذه اول مشاركة أتمنى ما تردوني 

وشكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طيب ماتجرب انتا كمان موقع الجامعه وشوف نسبه الكوبى كام كمان انتا لو نسبه الكوبى عاليه انتا ممكن بكل بساطه تقللها عن طريق تغيير اسلوب كتابه البحث انا كنت بساعه بعض الاصدقاء فى جامعه فى بريطانيا وكانت بتقابلنا نفس المشكله وكنت بحلها بكل بساطه بتغيير طريقه كتابه التقرير بالتوفيق ولو احتجت مساعده عرفنى


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليك اخي الكريم

إليك هذا البرنامج 

http://copytracker.ec-lille.fr/


----------



## al3thman77 (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير .. 

ومشكورييين على المشاركة


----------

